# Topics > Space >  International Space Apps Challenge

## Airicist

Website - spaceappschallenge.org

youtube.com/AppsChallenge

facebook.com/spaceappschallenge

twitter.com/spaceapps

Projects:

Open Curiosity - The First OpenSource Rover

----------


## Airicist

Space Apps Challenge NYC 2014

Published on Apr 15, 2014

----------

